

Linux 3.0 Release Delayed - signa11
https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/2BXkWyrY4jH

======
ibejoeb
The idea of an ephemeral pathname lookup that takes weeks to stress seemed odd
to me. Here's the thread describing the issue, in case anyone else is
interested:

<https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/7/17/103>

------
MidnighToker
Linus Torvolds uses Google+ whut!?

~~~
seiji
The bothersome part is all the unorganized comment drivel under the main post.
What's the point? Just because you can be heard doesn't mean you should be.

~~~
nwmcsween
This is largely why I don't follow anything relating to Linux unless it's on a
highly technical site, such as lwn.

------
cdcarter
Darn. I was looking forward to all the new API changes with the major version
number change.

------
mmaunder
And that's why Linux has almost double the server market share that Windows
has today.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_system...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Servers)

~~~
__rkaup__
Those numbers vary wildy, even barring the ones measured by revenue.

